# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe gezond is lijnzaad?

## FRANCOIS580

*Een vezelrijke voeding is onmisbaar in ieder gezond eetpatroon. Voeding rijk aan vezels geeft je een langer verzadigd gevoel waardoor je minder vlug naar zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes zal grijpen. Op die manier doet lijnzaad je gezond vermageren. Maar voedingsvezels doen veel meer. Ze houden je niet alleen fit en gezond, maar hebben een positief effect op veel voorkomende aandoeningen. Zaden en granen met lijnzaad op kop zijn uitzonderlijk rijk aan deze voedingsvezels. Zo is het belangrijk voor ieders gezondheid, maar zeker voor de gezondheid van vrouwen. Vrouwen die vezelrijke voeding en dagelijks een handvol lijnzaad aan hun gerechten toevoegen lopen volgens wetenschappers veel minder risico op borstkanker.
*

De vezels in lijnzaad zijn vooral afkomstig van planten slijmen, en zijn daardoor van bijzonder hoge kwaliteit. Granen, zaden en volkorenproducten, groenten en zeker lijnzaad barsten tevens van de fyto- oestrogenen. Daarvan deze is geweten dat ze kankercellen kunnen doden. Tegelijkertijd voorkomen ze de vorming van nieuwe tumoren. Dat doen ze door door de vorming van nieuwe bloedvaten te verhinderen. Het bloed van vrouwen met borstkanker bevat enterolactine, waardoor fyto- oestrogenen zich vast hechten aan het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen. De combinatie van oestrogenen met fyto- oestrogenen beschermt vrouwen tegen kanker, in de eerste plaats tegen borstkanker. en dan vooral tegen borstkanker. Vrouwen met een hoge dosis fyto- oestrogenen in hun bloed lopen tot de helft minder risico op borstkanker dat zij met een lage concentratie van dit hormoon.

*Gezonde voedingsstoffen*

Naast deze fyto- oestrogenen is lijnzaad een belangrijke bron van gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals:

*Vitaminen:* lijnzaad is vooral rijk aan vitamine A, B1, B2,B6,B11 en B12, vitamine C en D
Mineralen: lijnzaad is tevens een bron van natrium, kalium, calcium, fosfor, ijzer, magnesium, koper en zink

*Lijnzaad helpt bij:.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------


## Flogiston

Houd er rekening mee dat fyto-oestrogenen zeer omstreden zijn.

Zoals de naam al zegt, ziet het lichaam deze chemische stoffen aan voor oestrogeen. Oestrogeen is een belangrijk hormoon in het menselijk lichaam. Doordat het lichaam op fyto-oestrogenen reageert alsof het oestrogeen zou zijn, raakt de hormoonbalans verstoord.

Nu zal een gezond lichaam dat wel kunnen compenseren. Maar het blijft een onnodige extra belasting. Dit geldt vooral voor mannen, die van nature nauwelijks het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen in hun lichaam hebben.

Niet alle plantaardige stoffen zijn gezond. Fyto-oestrogenen zijn daar een prima voorbeeld van.

----------

